# Winfield, WVA Maddy



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is a CUTIE !! friend sent me this, in a shelter, they don't keep them very long
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winfield, WV | Maddy id#8855


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> she is a CUTIE !! friend sent me this, in a shelter, they don't keep them very long
> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winfield, WV | Maddy id#8855


 

sigh.....


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You KNOW Chance needs a cute little girlfriend.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know Emarie I thought of you I have a friend who volunteers at this shelter ..


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I know Emarie I thought of you I have a friend who volunteers at this shelter ..


I am always concerned about when there are puppies at a shelter. People go there to get a "cute puppy" for cheap and then when the "terrible twos" hit they get rid of them.

Crud, I almost want to get her just to make sure she goes to someone I may know so she will go to a good home.

I had a german shepherd mix find me some months back. Just showed up at my backdoor here. So I know he was a drop off.
I at the time due to so many things going on with our business, etc, knew I couldn't keep him giving him the attention he needed.
The contractor who did stuff with our home here, and the same one on the one we will be moving into, has a helper with him who is in his 40's.
I only had this guy for 3 days, and when him and Eric met, it was meant to be.
He named him Champ and I see him then and again with Eric in his truck. They are a perfect match.
I was so happy.
Maybe I should start doing rescue work. My other place will have the room.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You KNOW Chance needs a cute little girlfriend.


HUSH Steven!!! :laugh:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

No Eileen - It's Jan, not Steven. I'm stevenzachs(MOM). LOL! I'm just confusing you 'cause I got a new avatar. HA!

How about if you fostered the puppy? I think that would be a GREAT idea. 

Is there a rescue that would take the puppy, if they had a foster?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I really don't think people should be pressuring her - with a brand new dog from an abusive situation - he needs her time and attention first, before bringing other dogs in.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm sorry. I was just kidding. Sorry Eileen.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> No Eileen - It's Jan, not Steven. I'm stevenzachs(MOM). LOL! I'm just confusing you 'cause I got a new avatar. HA!
> 
> How about if you fostered the puppy? I think that would be a GREAT idea.
> 
> Is there a rescue that would take the puppy, if they had a foster?


Sorry Jan! LOL

As much as my heart goes out to that little girl, and Lord knows how I LOVE the smell of puppy breath (makes me weak in the knees) I really have to focus on Chance right now. He needs obedience training, his walnuts removed (This Thursday) plus I have contractors calling me on a daily basis with "Well we removed the drywall and discovered that the entire house needs to be rewired, plumbing is shot, roof needs replacing", blah blah. 
You have no idea how badly I want that little girl, (who wouldn't?!) but I would not be able to give her the attention that she will need in regards to training ,etc.
Well I could, but I know my limits right now and Chance is taking up a lot of my time as it is.
I had just grabbed his leash right before I saw this and he has been JUMPING around, doing circles because he knows we are going to go for a walk and he loves those.
Thank goodness I can type fast 
Got to run (literally)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Eileen, I really do apologize if I made you feel pressured to take this puppy. I have been following your threads and think you are absolutely amazing. You have already gone above and beyond to help the shelter dogs - especially Chance. 

You are very wise to know your limits and yes - Chance needs you the most right now. Thank you for all you have done and are doing.

I'm sure someone will scoop this little girl up.
Jan


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Eileen, I really do apologize if I made you feel pressured to take this puppy. I have been following your threads and think you are absolutely amazing. You have already gone above and beyond to help the shelter dogs - especially Chance.
> 
> You are very wise to know your limits and yes - Chance needs you the most right now. Thank you for all you have done and are doing.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize! No one was pressuring me more than myself! LOL
I contacted Shannon who is with WV dog rescue asking her if she could help this little girl out. Shannon is not even 30 minutes away from this shelter.


----------



## ForHans (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey everybody. That's my home county. Just wanted to let you know I called the shelter this morning to pull this baby BUT she was already adopted. Let's hope she did go to a good home and won't get returned when she hits her terrible twos.


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

ForHans said:


> Hey everybody. That's my home county. Just wanted to let you know I called the shelter this morning to pull this baby BUT she was already adopted. Let's hope she did go to a good home and won't get returned when she hits her terrible twos.


 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I didn't post to put pressure on anyone, a friend volunteers at the shelter and thought I'd help her out. Thought maybe elaine might know someone looking,,)

glad she's been adopted tho, I figured a puppy wouldn't last long


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is she in MAGSR or ASR's pull area?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she does all breed volunteer just at the local shelter in winfield


----------



## carolinem (Dec 4, 2008)

She is no longer listed.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

carolinem said:


> She is no longer listed.


 ForHans was told she was adopted..........
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

